# FL Studio 10+Superior Drummer 2.0?



## Joose

Possible? We just want to be able to program the drums in FL Studio and have the Superior Drummer sounds. But we have no idea how to do that. SD2 and FL Studio 10 are installed. Who knows if all the shit is in the folders they need to be. We're just lost.


----------



## Variant

Yeah, the install is a little tricky as you have to point Superior to the right place for the library files, but I believe so long as your Superior dll is in the same place (i.e. *C:\Program Files (x86)\Steinberg\Vstplugins\*) it should work. 

Be sure to go to to "more" and tick the boxes to add any added generators/VSTs in FL on the insert/replace channel flyout so it's there. Also, I'd highly recommend using the extended memory version of FL Studio (it's just a different exe) or it *WILL* crash when large kits and other memory intensive libraries are loaded.


----------



## Joose

Thanks dude.

We can pull a kit up in FL now. Guess now we gotta figure out how to setup everything to where clicking one of those rectangle things will play SD's sounds.


----------



## Joose

So, we gave up on FL Studio. Giving Sonar a shot.

I really wish we had a Mac. Logic is Mac only right?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Logic is mac only yes. If I were you, I'd check on Reaper.


----------



## rx

use cubase for easy midi drum editting


----------



## Variant

Dude, I'd take a harder look at it. S2.0 wasn't that tough to set up in FL Studio for us. Cubase will work as well, but FL's MIDI editing is superior and a shit ton easier on the eyes to look at, IMHO.


----------



## rx

guess it's all personal preference


----------



## Prydogga

If you're planning on doing guitars and the rest in the same DAW, I'd look on Reaper too, it automatically finds all VSTs, and (IMO) is a much better program for recording than FL, which to me only seems usable for putting together loops and the like.


----------



## rx

correct. and Presonus Studio One Artist is on sale for $30 at audiomidi.com


----------



## Variant

Prydogga said:


> If you're planning on doing guitars and the rest in the same DAW, I'd look on Reaper too, it automatically finds all VSTs, and (IMO) is a much better program for recording than FL, which to me only seems usable for putting together loops and the like.



I use _*both*_ Cubase 5.5 and FL Studio 9.9 in anger. FL Studio sucks third testicle for recording and editing continuous tracks, it's just not built for it... *but* Cubase's MIDI (though having some definite advantages) is like getting eye-raped by a Commadore 64 graphics, not to mention programming workflow is generally faster once you learn FL's shortcuts and whatnot. Always keep in mind, if you have both, FL runs excellently under Rewire. 


But, yeah... this:









Seriously, Cubase is a great program is many respects, but they really need to get to ripping off Logic so far as their GUI goes. It's positively archaic.


----------



## rx

Variant said:


> I use _*both*_ Cubase 5.5 and FL Studio 9.9 in anger. FL Studio sucks third testicle for recording and editing continuous tracks, it's just not built for it... *but* Cubase's MIDI (though having some definite advantages) is like getting eye-raped by a Commadore 64 graphics, not to mention programming workflow is generally faster once you learn FL's shortcuts and whatnot. Always keep in mind, if you have both, FL runs excellently under Rewire.
> 
> 
> But, yeah... this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, Cubase is a great program is many respects, but they really need to get to ripping off Logic so far as their GUI goes. It's positively archaic.





good lord 

use the drum editor, not the key editor


----------



## Variant

^
I don't use either. I use FL Studio. Only Cubase's new adds (like VariAudio) have a pleasing look to them. Drum editor is the same ugly dogshit. Call me a hater, but as a graphic designer, I strongly their UX guys get on making the legacy parts of their program *NOT* look like a legacy.


----------



## XxXPete

Problem w FL and Superior is........... cannot figure out how to have each drum of superior on a seperate mixer-track on fl studio..Anybody?


----------



## tjalsma

I agree with using REAPER. 10 times easier than any other program out there.


----------



## rx

tjalsma said:


> I agree with using REAPER. 10 times easier than any other program out there.



how's the drum editor on that? or does it use the standard midi editor?


----------



## newamerikangospel

I use FL7 for all of my SD needs, as I find FL's piano roll superior to all other editors. 


To the midi question, add a midi channel, then identify what channel the FL wrapper SD is running under, and then set the midi channel on the sequencer channel. I can upload a template if anyone would like it.


----------



## Joose

Wow, this thread made more progress than I thought haha.

Well, we realized that the um... copy, of SD2 that we were given was corrupt and shit was wrong all over the place. So we've just been using the step sequencer and FL Studio's drums. 

Hopefully, once we get this EZDrummer/SD2 thing figured out we'll have some drums that don't sound so terrible lol.


----------



## rx

it SOUNDS terrible?  did you try playing with the overhead and room?


----------



## Darknut

Joose said:


> Wow, this thread made more progress than I thought haha.
> 
> Well, we realized that the um... copy, of SD2 that we were given was corrupt and shit was wrong all over the place. So we've just been using the step sequencer and FL Studio's drums.
> 
> Hopefully, once we get this EZDrummer/SD2 thing figured out we'll have some drums that don't sound so terrible lol.



I have yet to get EZDrummer to work on my computer. I've tried like 3 times.


----------



## Daemoniac

rx said:


> it SOUNDS terrible?  did you try playing with the overhead and room?



He's talking about the FL studio stock drums, which are utterly shittastic.


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty

EZDrummer can sound good if you yourself have a pair of some good ears. I mean GOOD ears. It's still sloppy shit, but it's a start. I tend to change the kick out for one of my friend's kick samples. But everything else isn't too bad sounding. Just use the mixer worthwhile and use a variation of samples, compression and whatnot. 

Also, I use FL Studio for drums as well - it's just appealing when it comes down to it. You can change colors, switch from automation and map views and it's just downright prettier looking that other programs. lol

But it DOES suck some balls at recording guitar...I mean, cmon, you can't crossfade for shit, and you have to use a master volume automation for fade ins and outs.


----------



## GATA4

I use FL Studio because the piano roll kicks ass. It's literally painless because you can just click, and then copy/paste if you need to.


----------



## danieluber1337

Reaper is extremely easy to use..

ESPECIALLY for drum editing.


----------



## drmn4life

im using fl10 with sd2 as well, and i prefer that over other daws. I usually just export midi's from gp5 and import them into fl10 with sd, but going for a certain sound, using that method to create drums is actually make it hard to make drums not sound so...programmed. 

my only issue with using the piano roll in fl10 is the keys arent labeled with what is what. is there anyway to change that?


----------



## Kittenflower

drmn4life said:


> my only issue with using the piano roll in fl10 is the keys arent labeled with what is what. is there anyway to change that?



The most universal "labels" for drum programming are MIDI notes, has been that way for ages (c3 for kick, d3/d#3 for snares or something). Best thing to do is to get used to it visually, and if you're looking for a specific cymbal or whatever, just scrub a note vertically through the piano roll.  I can visually remember what tom or cymbal I need starting out from c3.

However, I do think there's a way to change your labels using one the views on your piano roll, though I never bothered with that.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

To my knowledge, not really. You might be able to create a midi out that triggers sd2.0, and set the midi out ' s channel to 10, which is the drum track. Most standard midi should line up with sd. It's pretty easy to just get used to it though.


----------

